# My Collection



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I want to share some photos with my entire collection. I have already posted other pics with individual watches but never all together. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The beauties are: Universal Geneve automatic, saphire chrystal both sides, WR100m; Schwarz Etienne chrono, screw-down crown & pushers, WR100m; Tissot Seastar, automatic day-date WR30m, my first automatic watch; Broadarrow PRS3 quartz on one-piece rhino strap, my swimming watch.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice









I do like that UG


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Was about to say same thing Alex - very nice.

BTW Adrian - what's the book your watches are laid on in the pic? Just curious


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thank you guys.









Paul, it's the Wrist Watch Annual 2003.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cool Adrian - is it a decent book?

I haved a few International Wristwatch annuals. They're very good but not enough pictures for me


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

A lot of pictures in this one. I love it!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice watches Adrian.









May your collection continue to grow.


----------

